# Trenchless Water Line



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

New pipe at the Biz Compound this morning. 

80' under concrete from my shop behind the house to the connection in the front. Replaced 3/4" PB with 1" Uponor.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> New pipe at the Biz Compound this morning.
> 
> 80' under concrete from my shop behind the house to the connection in the front. Replaced 3/4" PB with 1" Uponor.


How much for a machine like that?


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

How did you pull that? I would love as much info as you can give me. I'm trying to put a set up together for my area. thanks


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow the inspectors in Oklahoma work on Sunday's. :whistling2:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Just 'cause he's a Mod now, doesn't mean he does EVERYTHING by the book...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It's Oklahoma you can install on Sunday without inspection as long as you use Schwinn couplings.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Wow the inspectors in Oklahoma work on Sunday's. :whistling2:



Actually OKC will sometimes inspect on Sundays.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Wow the inspectors in Oklahoma work on Sunday's. :whistling2:


They found out I am a member of the PZ so I get all my green stickers in the mail now. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Somebody has to give you a hard time, and I got the short straw today.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> They found out I am a member of the PZ so I get all my green stickers in the mail now. :laughing:


Can you mail me a few of those. Il just write in Texas on them !!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

express said:


> How did you pull that?


If I told you, I'd have to kill you. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you. :laughing::jester:


Tell 'em, tell 'em...:laughing::jester:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

express said:


> How did you pull that? I would love as much info as you can give me. I'm trying to put a set up together for my area. thanks


It is not exactly what we use, but the guys at Footage Tools could get you set up for basic water line pulls.

http://www.footagetools.com/


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> They found out I am a member of the PZ so I get all my green stickers in the mail now. :laughing: :jester:


 
They would probably be ok with you just posting pics here of every job and letting us inspect it for you.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> They would probably be ok with you just posting pics here of every job and letting us inspect it for you.


LOL, I'll stick to the City inspectors, thank you very much...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> They would probably be ok with you just posting pics here of every job and letting us inspect it for you.


Geez! Go through the Zoners to get a green tag?!?!?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Geez! Go through the Zoners to get a green tag?!?!?


You would get calluses on you ban finger before you got a green tag. :laughing:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It is not exactly what we use, but the guys at Footage Tools could get you set up for basic water line pulls.
> 
> http://www.footagetools.com/


This is what we use

http://www.griceindustries.com/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No sense in leaving the 40' 3/4" PVC service at this point. Upsized it to 1" Uponor also.


----------

